
Australia SAS execute unarmed farmer holding nothing but prayer beads 2012 - vinnyglennon
https://mobile.twitter.com/AaronBastani/status/1240616236792328193
======
1cvmask
He is still serving.

Australian values:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_of_Indigenou...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_of_Indigenous_Australians)

From the Vietnam War:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Lai_Massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Lai_Massacre)

------
simonblack
The West will eventually have to undergo its own Nuremberg Trials. They won't
be pretty.

We can't complain that 'we didn't know what was happening' as the media is
forever proclaiming how 'victorious' we are in our aggressive wars.

